# Leaves curling up with pic..HELP!



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 25, 2009)

*Using Ionic grow @ 1/2 strength..Ph is okay between 5.6-5.8 under cfls...*
*Please...suggestions, Ideas..diagnosis?*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 25, 2009)

*okay I had some light getting into the bucket and I just noticed that the water was GREEN  I know, Iknow... no light in the res. Just been lazy..

So do you guys think that would cause this? I hope thats all the problem is..or was... Thoughts?*


----------



## masterlow (Jan 25, 2009)

the humidity looks a lil low init could that cause it

and heat 

the lamp might be close


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Whoa that is looking bad. I don't know what it is but keeping the water free of algae should help.


----------



## masterlow (Jan 25, 2009)

i thourt algee water is good and fish tank water


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 25, 2009)

masterlow said:
			
		

> the humidity looks a lil low init could that cause it
> 
> and heat
> 
> the lamp might be close



Not the light.. Not the heat.. My humidifier is off for a break, and NO algea is not good for hydro...thanks though.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 26, 2009)

*BUMP! anybody?*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

I still think it is the algae in the water. Algae needs oxygen and co2 and all your nutes and is absorbing that before your plant can making the water stagnate. Maybe, but that is what I think.because you know your stuff so it has to be something simple.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 26, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I still think it is the algae in the water. Algae needs oxygen and co2 and all your nutes and is absorbing that before your plant can making the water stagnate. Maybe, but that is what I think.because you know your stuff so it has to be something simple.



I hope that's all, but I changed the water out lastnight and covered the light leaks.. this morning there is no improvement... and Im sure by now you know how fast things change in DWC.. I appreciate ya PC..


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2009)

They have black buckets and black lids at your local tractor supply stores:aok: They also carry a nice line of 60 ml syringes too.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 27, 2009)

That looks like classic heat stress, move that thermometer up at the top of the plant.

Notice how it worse at the top and gets better at the bottom.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 27, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> That looks like classic heat stress, move that thermometer up at the top of the plant.
> 
> Notice how it worse at the top and gets better at the bottom.



you know.. my humidifier was sitting beside the buckets and when I checked the res temp yesterday it was almost 80*.. so I removed the humidifier and it brought the res down to 74*.. I think it will also lower the overall room temp too.. I hope youre right growdude! thanks man.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 27, 2009)

Whats the temperature at the top of the plants?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 27, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Whats the temperature at the top of the plants?



Right now it's 84... Im sure it was higher with the humiidifier running though.
Humidity is currently at 30%


----------



## city (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey turkey. I'm using Ionic as well. I noticed with the last 4 that the curling is too much ionic. I cut it down to a quarter solution till I got 4 branches high then half strength for 2 more weeks. Then full after that.
The other thing I had to do withDWC is that the air stone needed to be one of thos 3" ones to airate the water enough. 
Also veg for 4 weeks under flours befor switching to HID lights.
 I did this on the last 3 in my f1 thread and didn't have the problem..
 Hope it helps
Gobble gobble


----------



## city (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh ya. When you switch to Boost/bloom. Watch your ph. I had to ph down when using Grow. When I switched to B/B it was spot on with no Ph up or down


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 28, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Right now it's 84... Im sure it was higher with the humiidifier running though.
> Humidity is currently at 30%


 
84 is high, but not that high to cause that much curling... It looks as the algae was useing all the nutes and the plant is giting nothing. I know DWC shows fast but with the algae taking all the nutes, it will take a few days to recover   Another sign that it was algae is it looks yellow


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 28, 2009)

Forgot just add a few cups of water or a big cup of water to raise the humidity. You should get the humodity around 40%


----------



## city (Feb 3, 2009)

Well turkey. Has the problem been resolved? What was it?


----------



## Growdude (Feb 3, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Well turkey. Has the problem been resolved? What was it?



Yes i would like to know as well


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for seeing this through fellas, Im not sure if it was heat, algae, or both... but my guess is heat. It must've been gettin too hot during the day while I was away.. thought I could get away with using this closet to house a couple mothers without venting it.. Just leaving the door open for now untill I can figure a way to setup an exaust fan... Turkey is a slacker


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 7, 2009)

way too many leaves, imo.

cut each leaf in half; it will retain water better


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 7, 2009)

riiight...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 7, 2009)

Bowl Destroyer said:
			
		

> way too many leaves, imo.
> 
> cut each leaf in half; it will retain water better


 
SAY WHAT?


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah.

If the leaves are huge, theyre holding a lot of water....water the new clone cant replace yet. it dont have any roots.


If need be, you can cut the tip off a leaf if you think its too big. What? You think its going to hurt its feelings?


deciduous trees lose their leaves in favour of retaining water.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 7, 2009)

Bowl Destroyer said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> If the leaves are huge, theyre holding a lot of water....water the new clone cant replace yet. it dont have any roots.
> 
> ...


 
oh haha This is not a clone man... thanks though.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 7, 2009)

Bowl Destroyer said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> If the leaves are huge, theyre holding a lot of water....water the new clone cant replace yet. it dont have any roots.
> 
> ...




I don't think Marijuana is in the same classification as a Maple Tree


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 8, 2009)

also when you cut the leaves off you remove the water... and nutrients... and hormones......

tie if you wish, but as emo's have thought us, cutting makes nothing better.


----------



## sharkattack1984 (Feb 8, 2010)

try putting your hydrometre 16" from the light to the tips of your plants  daggle it with a piece of string or some thing so u know what temp it to your plant the humidity is different near your plants than it is in your room so is the temprature so try putting ur metre airbourne 16" from your light to ur plant should give u a better reading heat rises remember and if your testing your metre down there it will give you a false reading try my method then see what the humiodty is and the temp it worked for me thats how i know i put mine on the floor mine done the same on my first grow so i loked into it or if that dont work put ur fan point it more towards the plants than over the top of them it will take most of the hot air away from them


----------



## sharkattack1984 (Feb 8, 2010)

try putting your hydrometre 16" from the light to the tips of your plants daggle it with a piece of string or some thing so u know what temp it to your polant the humidity is different near your plants than it is in your room sop is the temprature so try putting ur metre airbourne 16" from your light to ur plant should give u a better reading he rises remember and if your tresting your metre down there it will give you a false reading try my method then see what the humiodty is and the temp it worked for me thats how i know i put mine on the floor mine done the same on my first grow so i loked into it or if that dont work put ur fan point it more towards the plants than over the top of them it will take most of the hot air away from them


----------

